# Souris migthy mouse



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter sur ebay un migthy mouse sans fil d'occasion, pour remplacer ma migthy mouse filaire. La roulette de cette dernière ne fonctionnait plus que dans le sens descendant. Et ô surprise la nouvelle fait pareil... Cela pourrait-il être un problème software ? J'en doute un peu, mais dans ce cas les migthy mouse sont-elles connues pour avoir ce genre de problème ?


----------



## anneee (26 Novembre 2007)

j'ai eu le même pb et il a fallu que je la démonte pour la nettoyer, et c'est pas simple

j'ai consulter ceci pour faire la manip

bon courage et surtout rester zen


----------



## julien51 (26 Novembre 2007)

tu peux déja commencer par essayer de le nettoyer sans l'ouvrir : tissu non peluchant  et alcool ou autre et tu frottes la bille 5 bonnes minutes. Sinon il faut l'ouvrir. Ca n'est pas tres compliqué, mais il faut un petit tournevis cruciforme et une lame. Et tu devras recoller un morcceau... mais pour moi ca a fonctionné


----------



## apenspel (27 Novembre 2007)

La caler contre un mur, très fort, ça ne la répare pas (au contraire), mais ça soulage.


----------



## clochelune (27 Novembre 2007)

oui, le problème est connu
la molette de ma MightyMouse BT s'est bloquée en trois mois d'utilisation, à cause de la salissure, poussière, et comme on ne peut nettoyer ces souris comme habituellement (car même en frottant doucement sur un tissu etc rien n'avait résolu le souci) j'ai demandé un échange, le SAV a exigé une réparation, mais bloquée plus de deux mois, j'ai pu obtenir l'échange

peux-tu la renvoyer sur ebay et te faire rembourser ?

courage, prends une autre souris en attendant ;-)

là j'ai repris ma logitech USB mais la molette n'est pas multidirectionnelle
du coup je penche pour une trackball


----------



## apenspel (28 Novembre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> la molette n'est pas multidirectionnelle


Toutes les molettes sont multi-directionnelles grâce à la touche Majuscule.


----------



## boodou (28 Novembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Toutes les molettes sont multi-directionnelles grâce à la touche Majuscule.



sympa ! je ne connaissais pas ce truc :rose:
merci ! 

ps : perso je suis repassé à Logitech, ma Mighty Mouse Wireless n'a jamais bien fonctionnée  ...


----------



## Php21 (28 Novembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Toutes les molettes sont multi-directionnelles grâce à la touche Majuscule.





boodou a dit:


> sympa ! je ne connaissais pas ce truc :rose:
> merci !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apenspel (28 Novembre 2007)

Le pointeur peut se déplacer ?

Je parlais des ascenseurs horizontaux, comme dans une fenêtre de navigateur ou du Finder. Réduit la taille de ta fenêtre et teste, c'est le plus simple.

Sinon, pour déplacer le pointeur, c'est comme pour toutes les souris.


----------



## Php21 (28 Novembre 2007)

Quand j'ai tilté, le message etait déja en ligne.
 donc trop tard !!!


----------



## apenspel (28 Novembre 2007)

Et toujours plus fort : avec alt + roulette, on se déplace dans le temps (l'historique de Firefox).
Par contre, je ne trouve plus comment je zoomais. Pourtant, je l'ai fait.


----------



## boodou (28 Novembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Et toujours plus fort : avec alt + roulette, on se déplace dans le temps (l'historique de Firefox).
> Par contre, je ne trouve plus comment je zoomais. Pourtant, je l'ai fait.


ctrl + roulette


----------



## islacoulxii (28 Novembre 2007)

Pour nettoyer une mighty mousse: prendre une feuille de papier assez épaisse, débrancher la souris, frotter la bille dans tous les sens sur la feuillle A4 posée bien à plat sur la table. Ca marche toujours! Faite passer le message...


----------



## julien51 (28 Novembre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> Pour nettoyer une mighty mousse: prendre une feuille de papier assez épaisse, débrancher la souris, frotter la bille dans tous les sens sur la feuillle A4 posée bien à plat sur la table. Ca marche toujours! Faite passer le message...



C'est fou cette méthode fonctionne a merveille, je viens de le vérifier ! A transmettre d'urgence a son entourage mightymousé


----------



## islacoulxii (28 Novembre 2007)

julien51 a dit:


> C'est fou cette méthode fonctionne a merveille, je viens de le vérifier ! A transmettre d'urgence a son entourage mightymousé


Mais c'est avec plaisir! ;-)


----------



## apenspel (28 Novembre 2007)

boodou a dit:


> ctrl + roulette


Woualààh
On a donc une roulette qui fonctionne en multi-dimensions, grâce aux touches modificatrices.
De manière linéaire : roulette seule
En 2D : Majuscule
En 3D : ctrl
En 4D : alt

Et ce n'est même pas une Mighty Mouse.


----------



## boodou (29 Novembre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> Pour nettoyer une mighty mousse: prendre une feuille de papier assez épaisse, débrancher la souris, frotter la bille dans tous les sens sur la feuillle A4 posée bien à plat sur la table. Ca marche toujours! Faite passer le message...



ça marche tellement bien (jusqu'à la fois d'après où elle cesse de fonctionner) qu'on se demande pourquoi Apple n'a tout simplement pas écrit cette manip dans la notice de la Mighty Mouse ... à moins qu'on puisse downlaoder cette info dans la rubrique support du site web


----------



## boodou (29 Novembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Woualààh
> On a donc une roulette qui fonctionne en multi-dimensions, grâce aux touches modificatrices.
> De manière linéaire : roulette seule
> En 2D : Majuscule
> ...



ouais ! ça c'est ma souris !!!


----------



## marjorie1967 (29 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai prévu de m'acheter une mighty mouse filaire et j'ai vu ce post.
Je me demandé si le fil était assez long?
Vu que les ports usb sont à gauche et que je suis droitière, cela ne sera pas gênant?

Merci d'avance


----------



## apenspel (29 Novembre 2007)

Non, c'est vraiment assez long.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2007)

Chiffon doux et de l'alccol, et ça remarche. Entre temps j'ai parcouru le web et c'est vraiment un problème réccurent. Mais étant donné le peu d'espace entre la coque et la roulette, ça ne m'étonne pas que ça s'encrasse.
J'avais acheté cette souris http://www.macway.com/fr/product/3870/souris-bluetooth-macmice-the-mouse-bt-blanche.html
mais alors à côté de la migthy mouse quelle m...


----------



## marjorie1967 (29 Novembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Non, c'est vraiment assez long.



Merci pour ta réponse, je pense me laisser tenter par la MM pour noël


----------



## julien51 (29 Novembre 2007)

hanta-yo a dit:


> Chiffon doux et de l'alccol, et ça remarche. Entre temps j'ai parcouru le web et c'est vraiment un problème réccurent. Mais étant donné le peu d'espace entre la coque et la roulette, ça ne m'étonne pas que ça s'encrasse.
> J'avais acheté cette souris http://www.macway.com/fr/product/3870/souris-bluetooth-macmice-the-mouse-bt-blanche.html
> mais alors à côté de la migthy mouse quelle m...



oui, mais ca ne marche pas aussi bien que le coup de frotter la souris retournée sur une fauille de papier blanc (propre), ou en tout cas il faut le faire regulierement parceque quand j'ai essayé ma souris etait quasi morte et l'alcool ne suffisait pas, avant de renaitre avec la seconde methode.


----------



## islacoulxii (29 Novembre 2007)




----------



## apenspel (30 Novembre 2007)

Bon, de ce fait, j'ai ressorti la mienne et je n'ai plus envie de la lancer contre le mur.


----------



## ANTAL (30 Novembre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> Pour nettoyer une mighty mousse: prendre une feuille de papier assez épaisse, débrancher la souris, frotter la bille dans tous les sens sur la feuillle A4 posée bien à plat sur la table. Ca marche toujours! Faite passer le message...



Joli!, ça fait 2 mois que je ne pouvais plus descendre avec ma souris. Un "frotti" de 2 mns et hop terminé.

Merci encore


----------



## islacoulxii (30 Novembre 2007)

ANTAL a dit:


> Joli!, ça fait 2 mois que je ne pouvais plus descendre avec ma souris. Un "frotti" de 2 mns et hop terminé.
> 
> Merci encore


met plézier ;-)


----------



## macaddicted (30 Novembre 2007)

du coup je me suis racheté une mighty mouse BT avec la réduc du vendredi, quasi du HT sans frais de porc  

merci à  *islacoulxii*, il mérite un coup de boule 



oups edit mouse pas mousse 
mouse qui roule n'amasse pas mousse lol


----------



## anneee (30 Novembre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> du coup je me suis racheté une mighty mouse BT avec la réduc du vendredi, quasi du HT sans frais de *porc*
> 
> merci à  *islacoulxii*, il mérite un coup de boule
> 
> ...



frais de port


----------



## macaddicted (30 Novembre 2007)

anneee a dit:


> frais de port



bien vu


----------



## julien51 (30 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas quelle interprétation un psychologue  aurait de ce lapsus calami  ! parce que frais de porC, c'est quand même difficile a interpréter...:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2007)

julien51 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quelle interprétation un psychologue  aurait de ce lapsus calami  ! parce que frais de porC, c'est quand même difficile a interpréter...:rateau:



A moins que ça ne s'applique à la livraison d'une "cochonnerie" ! :rateau:


----------



## macaddicted (2 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A moins que ça ne s'applique à la livraison d'une "cochonnerie" ! :rateau:


je le saurais cette semaine :love:


----------



## Thierry6 (2 Décembre 2007)

hanta-yo a dit:


> Chiffon doux et de l'alccol, et ça remarche.



pareil pour moi, j'ai d'abord tenté la méthode non officielle, pas réussi à enlever l'anneau extérieur, failli la jeter par la fenêtre et essayé le chiffon et l'alcool; après avoir frotté pendant 3 ou 4 minutes , ça a marché.

comme quoi, avant de faire des bétises....


----------



## macaddicted (5 Décembre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> je le saurais cette semaine :love:


la mighty n'est pas une cochonnerie  
un poil plus lourde mais glisse impec  
et les boutons une fois programmés, que du bonheur  

bon, faut avoir les mains propres pour pas la salir


----------



## HmJ (5 Décembre 2007)

Exact, que du bonheur, je confirme (une filaire et une BT). Attention a pas faire la meme connerie que moi la semaine derniere : le chiffon etait un peu pelucheux, et j'ai fouttu du poil tout partout...


----------



## Jerome_C (5 Décembre 2007)

Wé en revanche la mighty sans fil, niveau autonomie des piles, franchement c'est lourd on passe son temps à les changer hein (je pense pas atteindre les 3 mois).

Vivement une rechargeable par induction wifi 

Sinon la boulette me fait des frayeurs de temps à autres, je la frotte un peu contre mon futal et j'arrive même à décrocher la saleté qui dépasse avec les ongles (méthode caveman) et ça repart. Il parait qu'en la trempant dans un liquide à base de crottes de nez elle se transforme en Lamborghini Reventon mais j'ai pas essayé. 

:style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2007)

Il y a une autre solution : la nettoyer avec des lingettes de nettoyage des verres de lunettes. Je ne sais plus où j'ai vu ça mais j'ai essayé : c'est redoutable.


----------



## HmJ (5 Décembre 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Wé en revanche la mighty sans fil, niveau autonomie des piles, franchement c'est lourd on passe son temps à les changer hein (je pense pas atteindre les 3 mois).



En bossant pas mal avec je ne depasse jamais les 4 semaines. C'est pourquoi j'encourage le passage a des accus, parce que les piles, ecologiquement parlant... :rateau: Le mieux, c'est encore de se coltiner la queue...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Le mieux, c'est encore de se coltiner la queue...



D'autant que ces temps ci, ce que le journal de 20H nous confirme quasi quotidiennement, le fil de cuivre se recycle bien mieux que les piles usagées


----------



## julien51 (5 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'autant que ces temps ci, ce que le journal de 20H nous confirme quasi quotidiennement, le fil de cuivre se recycle bien mieux que les piles usagées



[Digression]
Ils ont des techniques super au point :  sectionner les cables entre 2 lampadaires puis les sortir pour les revendre au black ! :rateau: 
[/Digression]


----------



## macaddicted (5 Décembre 2007)

[ecolo] mettre des accus dans la mighty BT qui se rechargent par un cordon USB ? [/ecolo]


----------



## Juju.V (9 Décembre 2007)

Super le coup de la feuille de papier  
Merci, je m'apprêtais à renvoyer la souris au SAV...


----------



## Momille (20 Décembre 2007)

Salut tout le monde !

Alors voila, moi j'ai une mighty mouse filaire, et je suis très partagé sur sa qualité...

Le truc vraiment génial c'est la molette qui va ou on veut , contrairement au molette des autres marques...

Mais la longueur du fil est parfois genante, y en manque bien 5 ou 10 centimètres je trouve... et la BT, je suis pas pour parce que plus cher et surtout bouffante de piles...

Mais mon problème principal est sa sensibilité générale...

d'une part le déplacement ne me parait pas très fluide, et sa vitesse , bien que réglée au max, n'est pas satisfaisante... 

ma plus grande difficulté viens du clic ... parfois ça marche mais souvent elle bug, et elle ne réagit pas ou alors il faut cliqué 5 fois sur le meme lien pour qu'elle comprenne... 

La distanciation clic gauche clic droit et elle aussi très ambigue et très énervante...


Ma question : est ce que cet avis est partagé, et que faire pour amélioré tous ces problèmes ...

Sinon,  il est tout a fait possible que ma souris en particulier est un défaut de fabrication, et je ferais appel au SAV...

Ou alors je suis un gros balour handicapé de la main droite qui c'est pas se servir d'une souris, c'est possible aussi...

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## anneee (20 Décembre 2007)

sur le fait qu'elle soit lente: mzoom

pour le clic droit, il faut décoller la paume de la main de la souris au moment du clic sous peine d'effectuer un clic gauche

j'ai eu un peu de mal à me faire à cette souris, maintenant c'est bon, mais il faut quand même reconnaître que la mighty mouse n'est pas le produit Apple le plus fonctionnel


----------



## julien51 (20 Décembre 2007)

C'est vrai que ça n'est pas ultra fonctionnel, mais je n'ai pas besoin de cliquer 5 fois sur un lien pour l'ouvrir. j'ai juste parfois le probleme droite/gauche mal différenciée sur la mighty.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2007)

anneee a dit:


> sur le fait qu'elle soit lente: mzoom
> 
> pour le clic droit, il faut décoller la paume de la main de la souris au moment du clic sous peine d'effectuer un clic gauche
> 
> j'ai eu un peu de mal à me faire à cette souris, maintenant c'est bon, mais il faut quand même reconnaître que la mighty mouse n'est pas le produit Apple le plus fonctionnel


Malgré ce petit désagrément (c'est un coup de main à prendre) et les problèmes d'encrassement de la bille, je trouve cette souris vraiment géniale.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2007)

Momille a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Alors voila, moi j'ai une mighty mouse filaire, et je suis très partagé sur sa qualité...
> 
> ...


 
bonjour,
étant un forcené du clic, j'ai troqué la _mighty _pour ma bonne vieille souris apple bt, moins sensible et bonne routarde...


----------



## Boutchien (21 Décembre 2007)

bonsoir à tous,

après un an et 2 mois d'utilisation ma chère mighty mouse vient de rendre l'âme.
J'avais comme tout le monde des problèmes de défilement, j'ai donc régulièrement nettoyer la boulette avec les diverses techniques haituelles, jusqu'à ce soir ou je suis passé à la phase démontage.

Après la grosse prise de tête sur les roulements et le remontage je me suis aperçu qu'elle fonctionnait encore moins bien qu'avant. De plus, des que je clique dessus c'est dashboard qui s'ouvre, pas moyen de lui faire faire autre chose! Super, une souris pour ouvrir dashboard, super utile!

Bref tout ca pour dire que j'ai regardé les sites d'achats et je ne trouve pas de souris qui égale le confort d'une mighty mouse. Je cherche surtout une souris paramétrable, filiaire de préférence, pour avoir dashboard, exposé, click gauche/droit et scrolling à porter de main.

Une idée?

Merci à vous


----------



## David_b (21 Décembre 2007)

microsoft optical ? increvable et paramétrable... et pas chère


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Décembre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> Pour nettoyer une mighty mousse: prendre une feuille de papier assez épaisse, débrancher la souris, frotter la bille dans tous les sens sur la feuillle A4 posée bien à plat sur la table. Ca marche toujours! Faite passer le message...



Impeccable, ça marche. Trois mois que la bille était inopérante


----------



## islacoulxii (26 Décembre 2007)

Mais avec plaisir les enfants! C'est Noël après tout... ;-)


----------



## si diao (4 Janvier 2008)

islacoulxii a dit:


> Pour nettoyer une mighty mousse: prendre une feuille de papier assez épaisse, débrancher la souris, frotter la bille dans tous les sens sur la feuillle A4 posée bien à plat sur la table. Ca marche toujours! Faite passer le message...




Salut à tous

Et hop!!!!! encore une solution trouvé grâce au forum  

merci a vous et meilleurs voeux pour 2008


----------



## islacoulxii (7 Janvier 2008)

On pourrait p-e l'épingler ce fil...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

+1

Je confirme, méthode redoutable.
C'était le seul point qui m'empêchait de sauter le pas pour une mighty.
C'est réglé.


----------



## Herr_Bert (2 Mars 2008)

Vraiment la mighty mouse, quelle arnaque.
Je suis content d'*absolument tout* sur mon mac, à l'exception de cette @#*$@ de souris. J'en suis déjà à la deuxième en moins d'un an.  

Cà fait longtemps que j'ai désactivé les boutons latéraux pour l'exposé qui ont la facheuse tandance à réagir avec plusieurs secondes de retard et genre 1 fois sur 2 au mieux de leur forme.

Maintenant, c'est le bouton droit qui m'énerve. C'est soit il se passe rien quand je clique, soit j'ai un clic droit quand j'en veux pas (oui je léve bien le doigt au-dessus de l'autre bouton !).

Bref çà me gonfle sévère. Je voudrais maintenant désactiver le clic droit, mais dans les préférences système je vois pas comment faire (il n'y a pas de "désactivé" dans le menu du bouton secondaire...). Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?

Merci


----------



## bookbook (2 Mars 2008)

Herr_Bert a dit:


> Vraiment la mighty mouse, quelle arnaque.
> Je suis content d'*absolument tout* sur mon mac, à l'exception de cette @#*$@ de souris. J'en suis déjà à la deuxième en moins d'un an.
> Je voudrais maintenant désactiver le clic droit, mais dans les préférences système je vois pas comment faire (il n'y a pas de "désactivé" dans le menu du bouton secondaire...). Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?
> 
> Merci



Tu lui assignes simplement la fonction "clic principal" comme pour le bouton gauche.

Pour en revenir à la MM, je suis vraiment étonné de tous les messages négatifs que je lis sur elle. Je l'utilise tous les jours au travail (10 h/jour) en infographie depuis plus de 2 ans, et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis avec elle. Sauf le blocage de la molette bien sur. Mais un petit coup de frottement sur une feuille de papier règle toujours le problème.  

C'est une souris dont je ne pourrais pas me passer, d'ailleurs à la maison j'en ai équipé mes deux ordi, et ils me disent merci.


----------



## Php21 (2 Mars 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> C'est une souris dont je ne pourrais pas me passer, d'ailleurs à la maison j'en ai équipé mes deux ordi, et ils me disent merci.



Idem pour moi.

La MM est une souris délicate, mais bien utilisée , c'est pour moi la meilleure.


----------



## anneee (2 Mars 2008)

la MM ne mérite pas tous les avis négatifs que l'on peut lire ici et là, de là à dire que c'est la meilleure...


----------



## iShin (2 Mars 2008)

Bah moi je l'ai revendu.
Je l'avais prise pour mon MacBook, dans sa version Bluetooth.

J'ai été très déçu, d'une part pour sa prise en main et ses boutons latéraux (le clic droit j'en parle même pas) et d'autre part, le rapport qualité/prix est loin de jouer en sa faveur.

Bref comme vous l'avez compris je suis à la recherche d'une souris pour mon MacBook .


----------



## normafnor (2 Mars 2008)

logitech v470
j'ai finalement opté pour celle ci après beaucoup d'hésitation(du fait des messages du forum et surtout après plusieurs test au stand de la Fnac) je n'ai vraiment pas été convaincu par l'ergonomie de la MM qui a trop sacifié au design à mon avis
la logitech est tout de suite reconnue en Bluetooth par mon macbook bien réactive
l'esthétique est soignée et elle est livrée avec une pochette...
pour moins cher que la MM
que demande le peuple


----------



## Jerome_C (3 Mars 2008)

J'adore ma MM (bluetooth) depuis que je l'ai (1 an, depuis que je suis passé sous mac en fait), pour le clic il suffit d'enlever ses moufles (provoc procov  ) et de désapprendre les habitudes de souris à deux boutons visibles... (au début je galérais aussi mais je m'y suis fait) La mini boule de navigation est absolument géniale en comparaison de tous les autres systèmes que j'ai pu tester : rapide, réactif, précis... 

En revanche ma petite vient de la faire tomber, le bouton latéral droit (celui qui n'en est pas un et ne marche qu'en opposition avec le latéral gauche) est "de travers", et elle est devenue super dure à manipuler : clic droit encore pire que clic gauche, le clic central aussi, je suis obligé de faire des efforts pour m'en servir, oublié la douceur du clic, c'est la cata...

Y'a moyen de la démonter ?


----------



## David_b (4 Mars 2008)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Y'a moyen de la démonter ?


non, ou alors très difficilement et en risquant de la casser.


----------



## dbr22 (4 Mars 2008)

dans un message du 12 octobre 2007 
je parlais de ce truc qu'on ne voit pas sur le site d'apple 
mais c'est un type d'apple care qui me l'avait conseille 

C'est vraiment impeccable


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Mars 2008)

Oui ça a été remonté dans le topic ici même.

A votre avis l'apple care il s'occupe de la MM dans mon cas ? 

(j'dis ça, je crois bien que j'avais souscrit une option quand j'ai acheté l'imac, mais il faut que je fouille dans mes papiers pour retrouver mes références pour ce foutu apple care que j'ai jamais contacté en fait )


----------



## Jerome_C (5 Mars 2008)

Bon est bien c'est simple, la MM est une souris carrément géniale : il suffit d'attendre, les même enfants la refont tomber pareil quelques jours après, et hop, réparée 

Content !


----------



## olaye (28 Mars 2008)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Y'a moyen de la démonter ?



bien sûr que ouimême si ce n'est pas prévu.
en fait la couronne grise (celle qui est solidaire de la coque supérieure) est collée, mais ça peut s'ouvrir en y allant proprement, avec une bonne lame.
attention à ne pas aller trop profond, bien sûr.

ensuite à l'intérieur, 2 nappes de connecteurs un peu chiants à remonter, mais ça va.
vissée à l'intérieur de la coque, le système de la molette, avec ses rouleaux minuscules. c'est là que se loge la crasse, et c'est la bonne occasion pour donner un petit coup de pinceau là-dedans. attention, c'est tout petit.

pour refermer la souris, le mieux est d'éviter la colle, et de trouver un double-face SUPER fin, ça permettra de la rouvrir la prochaine fois


----------



## Jerome_C (28 Mars 2008)

olaye a dit:


> bien sûr que ouimême si ce n'est pas prévu.
> en fait la couronne grise (celle qui est solidaire de la coque supérieure) est collée, mais ça peut s'ouvrir en y allant proprement, avec une bonne lame.
> attention à ne pas aller trop profond, bien sûr.
> 
> ...


Wé, ben je suis bien content qu'elle se soit réparée en faisant une rechute hein, parce que moi, y aller au cutter dans ma pauvre MM...


----------

